# Would You Eat Bugs?



## fmdog44 (Apr 10, 2021)

Other cultures do and they are growing more popular in the western cultures. I would try grasshoppers only because every time I see a person try them they like them. It would top there, no worms, no dogs no other insects.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 10, 2021)

I have eaten bugs ...live ones.  If you ever ride an ATV in a humid, subtropical summer, you'll likely ingest bugs.   As for intentionally eating them, I would.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 10, 2021)

No insects or creepy-crawly things for me.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2021)

If I absolutely _*had to* _.. I would.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 10, 2021)

I have eaten bugs of various types. In an earlier life I rode motorcycles with no face shield. Also when in SE Asia with the US Navy I enjoyed a few dishes that had bugs as a source of protein. Some were good, all were crunchy.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm with Pinky on this. Only if necessary. (not to worry. I'll share)


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 10, 2021)

Well I would have said absolutely not, but this thread motivated me to search on YouTube and I watched a video of a guy trying several different types that he bought at an open market (street food place I guess) in Thailand.  It was creepy to watch but he liked them all.  So I guess if I was around other people who were eating them (and maybe if I'd had a drink to loosen inhibitions!) I might try them.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2021)

I think we eat more bugs than we realize. There are actually allowable levels of insects and insect parts allowed in food. 

I remember seeing chocolate covered ants in a food store a long time ago.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2021)

I couldn't bring myself to eat bugs. I saw a show on TV showing closeup pictures of bugs toasted in corn flakes. A certain amount is allowable . I still think of that every time I eat any flaked cereal.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> I think we eat more bugs than we realize. There are actually allowable levels of insects and insect parts allowed in food.


Not to mention . . . (and I'm about to mention) . . . rat droppings.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 10, 2021)

I ate chocolate covered ants when I was 9 or 10. My cousin was passing them out; about a quarter size cluster of ants covered in chocolate, on a stick. They tasted slightly nutty and peppery which went really well with chocolate sweetness. I liked them.

I don't have a problem with eating edible bugs but I don't think I'd eat spiders.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

Only if I absolutely had to..


----------



## Elsie (Apr 10, 2021)

Gut 'em first, deep fry 'em covered with bread coating, then maybe I'll eat 'em. Maybe.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 10, 2021)

Elsie said:


> Gut 'em first, deep fry 'em covered with bread coating, then maybe I'll eat 'em. Maybe.


Now you are making them sound yummy, maybe a little cheese too!


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't have a problem with eating edible bugs but I don't think I'd eat spiders.


That's actually good, because spiders are cat food (according to the cats I've owned).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2021)

I think that the majority of people all over the world are comfortable eating the things that their parents/family fed them growing up.

I wouldn't choose bugs or many other things but I don't think any of us can say what we would do in a desperate survival situation.

Poor Bugs!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 10, 2021)

When I was in Thailand, rice bugs were a common local staple.  I noticed that some of the rice farmers had a rather long thumbnail, and when I asked about that I was told that was so they could easily pop the head off the rice bug, and quickly suck out the partially digested rice kernels.  Many of the restaurants over there served various servings of these bugs, but I was never drunk enough to try any.,  

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...asian+rice+bugs+thailand&fr=yset_chr_syc_hp-s


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2021)

I've eaten roasted grubs. They were tasty, sort of like pork fat.

I've also had lemon ants. They tasted.....lemony.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

No I most definitely will not be eating any bugs now or in the future


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 10, 2021)

If you eat any sort of crustacean, prawns, crayfish, lobsters, chances are you have eaten fish sh*t. That black line along the spine is the creatures bowel. So if you've eaten that, I'm sure that the odd bug or two won't hurt. Not that I'm volunteering.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Elsie (Apr 10, 2021)

Aren't crustaceans' ocean 'garbage' cleaners.  Like snails' are gunk eaters?


----------



## timoc (Apr 10, 2021)

Would You Eat Bugs?​*Bugger that!! Having those little buggers slithering under my tongue in between my teeth, no thanks. This thread has put me off my supper!! *


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

Llynn said:


> I have eaten bugs of various types. In an earlier life I rode motorcycles with no face shield.


Oh yeahhhh! Me too.


----------



## win231 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes, but only if there was a lot of catsup or sugar on them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 10, 2021)

Anyone care for a shish kabug or a platter of bug tacos


?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Anyone care for a shish kabug or a platter of bug tacosView attachment 159191
> 
> View attachment 159192
> ?


It will be a "no" for me as Simon Cowell would say....


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 10, 2021)

Who knows, for all we know... most of us may have ingested bugs in our foods without knowing.   Grossing myself out here.  LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 10, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> It will be a "no" for me as Simon Cowell would say....


I'm with you, @Ruthanne .  I guess I'd rather starve.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 10, 2021)

No thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Who knows, for all we know... most of us may have ingested bugs in our foods without knowing.   Grossing myself out here.  LOL


Probably but then ignorance can be bliss in this situation


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 10, 2021)

'pends how hungry I am.


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> If I absolutely _*had to* _.. I would.


Same here.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2021)

Just in case you're not grossed out enough already, the FDA allows up to 30 insect parts per 100 grams of peanut butter.  

I guess you want to watch out that your "chunky" peanut butter isn't "extra chunky".....


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh, I forgot that I did eat fried worms at a health fair (of all places) many, many years ago.  Frankly, they were indistinguishable from fried shoe laces (not that I've ever had fried shoe laces.....one has to draw the line _somewhere_, y'know...)


----------



## Judycat (Apr 11, 2021)

Ah let the bugs alone.


----------



## Dana (Apr 11, 2021)

If you eat chocolate, then you have eaten bugs...lots of them! 
I eat these delicious bugs...


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 11, 2021)

They were doing that in the 1500's, the Diet of Worms.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm sure I'd die (due to a heart attack) right after taking a bite of a bug(s).   Can you imagine the stuff that oozes out when you bite?!?   OMG, I feel faint.   lol

   Don't forget that I'm the one who can't tolerate hearing people cough up phlegms!!!  And I'll never forget the time I stepped on a slug and it all oozed between my toes!   My husband could not wash my foot fast enough.   Uggghhh...


----------



## Dana (Apr 12, 2021)

Actually the Moreton Bay Bugs are marine crustacean..have no real idea why they're called bugs lol


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 12, 2021)

timoc said:


> Would You Eat Bugs?​*Bugger that!! Having those little buggers slithering under my tongue in between my teeth, no thanks. This thread has put me off my supper!! *


You left out the appetizing part when they "pop" as you crunch them! Just like bubble wrap.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2021)

A couple times while riding on my motorcycle at night. No choice..


----------

